# Cnet Downloads



## bcdavid (Feb 4, 2006)

My Cnet downloads have stopped. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## longball07 (May 28, 2009)

Yup...nothing has downloaded since Saturday. I think CNET changed their video section on their website, might have affected their video feeds. Anyone have any idea what is going on?


----------



## josborne (Jun 18, 2003)

None since Saturday as well. Anyone attempt to setup CNET downloads again to solve the problem?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Resetting the CNET SP does not force new downloads. There are just no new programs in the queue. Hmmm.

I seem to recall a similar gap a few years ago. Not sure the cause or solution, but downloads resumed.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

Not sure if this is a permanent change, but most of the new CNET videos are available under the "Find TV, Movies, & Videos" => "Web Video Hotlist" (bottom item) on the HD menu. I prefer the auto-download setup myself.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Agree, the Hotlist app is mostly crap, plus commercials are inserted into the stream. Blechh!


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Not working here either. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm subscribed to 1 CNET show. It downloaded last weeks episode again late this week (and the audio quality was terrible) by mistake. It then downloaded this weeks episode shortly thereafter... but the audio quality on that episode was terrible as well.


----------



## bcdavid (Feb 4, 2006)

Just watched Cnets 404 podcast. The problem is on Cnets side. None of their RSS feeds are updating. They're working to fix the issue.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## dickmiles (Dec 13, 2010)

Seems to be working now.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I got one for CNET On Cars (HD) yesterday, but it definitely wasn't HD more like widescreen SD (barely) with horrible sound. So it's not completely fixed yet.

Tivo's integration of this stuff with search really sucks, to put it mildly.


----------



## kcantrel (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah, the problem started with me about a week or so ago. I found that I could select individual shows (i.e. "On Cars" as opposed to the "All CNET Show" (or what ever it was called) but the sound and video aren't just terrible, they are down right unintelligible. At least on my TiVo HD. I have another TiVo, a base Series 3 and it can at least play the videos, but the sound is bad.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

5 CNet programs appears on my TiVo this morning. No quality issues noted.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I've been receiving the downloads the entire time but since last week they've all been in 480p which accounts for the crappy picture and sound. The same issue is occurring on the Hotlist app and when manually watching through the "video podcast" section on the SD menu.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

The titles of the show have also been changed. It isn't always obvious which ones are CNET Update or 404, etc.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

It's definitely on the CNET side of things, even their iTunes feeds are impacted. I subscribe in the iOS podcasts app and that too seems to be affected by whatever changes or issues they are having.


----------



## jefsta (Aug 19, 2004)

I am having an issue too. I have been getting the downloads, but the audio sounds like Mickey Mouse. So bad, I can't watch them. It started early last week. I am subscribed to the HD feed. I also tried the SD feed, but had the same problem with the audio.

Bummer.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

jefsta said:


> I am having an issue too. I have been getting the downloads, but the audio sounds like Mickey Mouse. So bad, I can't watch them. It started early last week. I am subscribed to the HD feed. I also tried the SD feed, but had the same problem with the audio.
> 
> Bummer.


My audio sounds ok, but is out of sync with video. My Techzilla sound does the same. I agree with slowbiscuit the video is down graded from HD for whatever reason.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Got a new ep of On Cars a couple of days ago and it's still crappy.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like this may be fixed, current ep of On Cars (HD) that I just got is back to normal.


----------



## jefsta (Aug 19, 2004)

slowbiscuit said:


> Looks like this may be fixed, current ep of On Cars (HD) that I just got is back to normal.


Thanks for the heads up slowbiscut. My downloads are now working.


----------



## dickmiles (Dec 13, 2010)

CNet started working about 10 days ago; however, about 5 day ago the audio disappeared.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

That's weird, I've never seen a loss of audio for the two feeds I'm getting (On Cars and Car Tech). Maybe it's feed-specific.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

My cnet downloads were affeced as well for some time. On the apple bite (about 2-3 weeks ago) they said they were aware of the video/audio issues and they would be fixed shortly. I believe it was fixed about a week ago now.:up:


----------



## jefsta (Aug 19, 2004)

Mine started working a few weeks ago and are still working now.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I still get a visual distortion glitch during the first few seconds then it clears up. I'm glad the terrible audio glitch was corrected recently.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

MHunter1 said:


> I still get a visual distortion glitch during the first few seconds then it clears up. I'm glad the terrible audio glitch was corrected recently.


It looks as though the video starts without a key frame so the video image has random data (other than moving parts) until the next key frame.


----------



## dickmiles (Dec 13, 2010)

All of my downloads lack sound (inc cnet). Why would mine still be unfixed?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Is this issue still happening or has it been fixed?


----------



## dickmiles (Dec 13, 2010)

JWhites said:


> Is this issue still happening or has it been fixed?


Still no audio for me.


----------



## jefsta (Aug 19, 2004)

JWhites said:


> Is this issue still happening or has it been fixed?


My audio has been working since somewhere around 5/23. I do occasionally have the video glitch at the beginning of the video as some others have mentioned.


----------



## dickmiles (Dec 13, 2010)

Since the last TiVo update, I don't see how to get CNet anymore. Has that ability been discontinued?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You have to search for the video podcasts by name now, if you're using the HDUI.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

slowbiscuit said:


> You have to search for the video podcasts by name now, if you're using the HDUI.


Yup, aside from going into SD menu mode, that seems to be the only way, but frankly I don't see that as huge problem unless you don't know what you're looking for and are just looking around at what catches your eye.


----------



## dickmiles (Dec 13, 2010)

JWhites said:


> Yup, aside from going into SD menu mode, that seems to be the only way, but frankly I don't see that as huge problem unless you don't know what you're looking for and are just looking around at what catches your eye.


Well, that is how I discover new material I might want to watch. In any case, I still can not get audio for CNet (and probably other web shows).


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Do the CNET downloads work with OnePass?

I haven't got one in awhile and I can't sign up, it says it's not compatible with OnePass when I search.

Is there another option?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> Do the CNET downloads work with OnePass?
> 
> I haven't got one in awhile and I can't sign up, it says it's not compatible with OnePass when I search.
> 
> Is there another option?


Not at this time. Download are on vacation. Streaming can be done however. I have two in the Download Manager that can't be deleted.


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> Do the CNET downloads work with OnePass?
> 
> I haven't got one in awhile and I can't sign up, it says it's not compatible with OnePass when I search.
> 
> Is there another option?


I have the same problem. I spent an hour on the phone with Tivo today and it appears there is no fix at this time.

The odd thing is, it was working a few days ago, and quite a few days after the 20.4.6a software update, so it could be a CNET issue and not the new Tivo OS.

You might also notice that the web videos category is missing from the SEARCH page items. There's no way to add a new recurring download, of anything, anywhere in the menus.

If I SEARCH on the name CNET, it shows up in the search results, but you cannot view it, or add it to the download manager, or to OnePass.

You can watch the CNET video stream thru the WEB VIDEO HOTLIST app, but that takes over 30 seconds to start up and you must initiate each DL manually, and only after enduring a 30-sec pre-roll commercial FOR EVERY VIDEO!

Brutally inconvenient compared to the Download Manager. Tivo needs to fix this.


----------



## beobuff (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, this Cnet lack sucketh big time. On the other hand, Tivo OoH streaming is working flawlessly for the first time ever. Tivo giveth, and Tivo taketh away...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

T-Shee said:


> I have the same problem. I spent an hour on the phone with Tivo today and it appears there is no fix at this time.
> 
> The odd thing is, it was working a few days ago, and quite a few days after the 20.4.6a software update, so it could be a CNET issue and not the new Tivo OS.
> 
> ...


What's this app you use? Can you give me more details?

Thanks for confirming it was working past the las test TiVo update, I thought that was the case.

That gives some hope the feature will return.


----------



## T-Shee (Sep 22, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> What's this app you use? Can you give me more details?
> 
> Thanks for confirming it was working past the las test TiVo update, I thought that was the case.
> 
> That gives some hope the feature will return.


The app can be found in SETTINGS>CHANNELS>My Video Providers: check the "Web Video Hotlist" to turn it on. You access the app in the Find TV, Movies, & Videos area of Tivo Central.

The "Hotlist" app can take a long time to load, and sometimes doesn't load at all. (a few minutes ago, it failed to load twice, but worked the third time.)

After you've navigated to the CNET tile and are in the CNET area, tab to the SHOWS button to display all available video CNET categories.

Navigation is clunky and sluggish. There no way to "subscribe" to anything, so it's all "manual" selection. None are downloaded to the hard drive BTW, it's all streaming, temporal.

"HOTLIST" does work, ultimately, but the old "season pass" for videos and the DOWNLOAD MANAGER was clearly superior. "Hotlist" sometimes fails to respond to remote key presses and you have to hit the TIVO button to break out of it. Not reassuring.

While I'm talking about this - the old download manager no longer shows or offers the selection of any videos for downloading. Gone.

Whether or not this is temporary remains to be seen, but Tivo Tech Support had no answers for me yesterday.

I remain hopeful that the DOWNLOAD MANAGER functionality will return in the future, but for now it's the awkward "HOTLIST" app, or jump ship and go to PODCASTS on AppleTV.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Thanks, I had no idea that app was there.

Defineately not as convenient as the download manager but more convenient than switching over to my Roku to use the CNet app there.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

interesting the app has a very different ui on my Minis as compared to my Premiere.


----------



## MichaelAinNB (Dec 28, 2013)

Krellion said:


> I prefer the auto-download setup myself.


Can't find the auto-download option. Can you assist?


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

Supposedly Tivo has removed the download manager capability without telling anyone and says we should use the Web Video Hotlist instead. I also find the new hotlist to be a waste of time. Terrible interface and no subscription capability.


----------



## bobrt6676 (Dec 31, 2007)

MichaelAinNB said:


> Can't find the auto-download option. Can you assist?


That post was a year ago. I believe he was referring to DL manager which as others have posted is no longer. The web video hotlist is now the only way. And it does not have auto-DL capability.  We have to thank Tivo for screwing something up that many of us used and enjoyed. Cnet will lose many Tivo subscribers.


----------



## MichaelAinNB (Dec 28, 2013)

bobrt6676 said:


> That post was a year ago.


Oops, my bad. Thanks for the response.


----------



## U5271009 (Apr 12, 2015)

Same here, on my Tivo Roamio. All CNET downloads stopped working a couple of weeks ago. I can manually watch individual videos on "web hotlist" which is awful, or from the Search feature, but in the download manager, if you select the program, it just bounces back to the same screen without an error message. Under "Get this program", the only option is to create a Wishlist search, which then doesn't do anything.

I can't tell if this is a CNET issue, or if the download manager has completely died.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Well I'm thinking it's the download manager itself since others have mentioned in other threads that they can't pull up ANY shows to download like TWiT and stuff.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

tivo turned off web videos in the d/l manager


----------



## jefsta (Aug 19, 2004)

My downloads, cnet, stopped working a few weeks ago, too. Last week I call tivo support and was told they have removed that feature. I asked how can I give feedback to request that they add this feature back, the tech support guy said to go to the tivo.com website and leave feedback via the feature request. I would encourage all who use this feature to call, open a ticket and leave feature request feedback

Jeff


----------



## dickmiles (Dec 13, 2010)

Why would they remove a useful feature that worked well and, I assume, was used by many?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I get the feeling, as others do too, that they want everyone to start streaming the content instead of downloading it, such as the case with Amazon and the Series 3.


----------



## dickmiles (Dec 13, 2010)

JWhites said:


> I get the feeling, as others do too, that they want everyone to start streaming the content instead of downloading it, such as the case with Amazon and the Series 3.


I don't need a Tivo DVR at all to do streaming! Being able to download was a great asset to owning a Tivo.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

There are several threads discussing this, but this is the main one:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527045

You can request TiVo to add back the feature here:
http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx

And tweet to @TiVoSupport


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

dickmiles said:


> I don't need a Tivo DVR at all to do streaming! Being able to download was a great asset to owning a Tivo.


(shrugs) Not anymore I guess.


----------

